# The Blue & The Grey (Veterans Affairs)



## Committed Hero (May 21, 2006)

Starman - Thomas Heywood
Widowmaker - John Bishop

After submitting a voucher for two tickets on the Surfline, you take a taxi to Union Station and are soon rolling south in the comfort of a _San Deigan_ passenger car.  By early afternoon you are in San Diego, and the station is a short taxi ride from the naval complex.  The doctor you are told to meet is a psychiatrist named Roger Darrow, whose office is in a sprawling new building that nonetheless looks like a mental institution.  

[question - in asking for the doctor are you flashing badges or downplaying your status?]


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

"Nice digs, huh?" Heywood says as he stands outside of the building with Bishop. He looks around for a minute, trying to get a feel for the place before marching in. Inside, he walks up to the reception desk and flashes his badge at the secretary. 

"Dr. Darrow, please."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

"Ya, not a bad place. Must have been built after the War." Bishop responds to Heywood.

Once inside Bishop follows Heywood's lead. As Heywood chats with the secretary. Bishop will look around the reception area.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 21, 2006)

The staff have tried to make the place look as friendly as possible, but there is no mistaking the antiseptic smell under everything else.  For all the nice outside exterior, this is a place that would still give you chills if you were forced to stay here.

The secretary excuses herself as she steps through a door behind her.  In a few seconds she reappears with an older man wearing a white coat.

"Yes, you must be Arthur's assistants.  He had called about sending someone down.  About a week ago the local police sent us some complaints about a vet that was harassing people down near the zoo.  With our OK we told them to bring him by to make sure he was OK upstairs, if you know what I mean.  Well, he seems capable enough, but some of the things he talks about doing in the war don't make any sense.  Flying saucers and that sort of thing.

"But the strangest thing is his military identification.  His dog tags have a serial number that apparently hasn't been issued yet."


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

Heywood looks at Bishop and raises an eyebrow. "We'd like access to your notes regarding this guy and then I think we'd like to talk to him ourselves, doc. What do you think, Bishop?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

"Ya we will definately need your notes and a chance to speak to him." Bishop will look at the Doc with a stern look. "Doc have you check his military record? I mean by name, not serial number."

"Also, is he a danger to himself or someone else." Bishop will mention to the Doc.

Bishop will look over at Heywood "We are gonna have to call this one into the DoD (Department of Defense). We shouldn't tell them anything, lets see if we can get his file."


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

"I don't want to involve those bastards if we don't have to. Let's see what we turn up here first," Heywood says to his partner.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 21, 2006)

"I didn't do too much after I found out his serial number was invalid, since it can lead to problems with the Bureau of Veteran's Affairs.  Plus, he doesn't seem like he's a danger to society - he's just a little cantankerous.  So I don't have anything in the way of notes.  I do recall distinctly that he did not seem to have a drinking problem.  No odor of liquor or slurred speech.

"He says his name is David Pruitt, and that is what appears on his tags.  I couldn't find out any more about him in time I had, and he was unwilling to answer many questions.  I sent a request to Washington, but haven't heard anything back yet - not that that's unusual, of course.

"You can find him at the flophouse near the zoo on Balboa, or in the park that's close by.  He's pretty easy to spot."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

"Did you catch a date of birth. Those are listed on dog tags usually. Can I also use your phone." Bishop will ask the Doc.

After that he will call the LA FBI Records office requesting a background check on David Pruitt, Male, Veteran. (Date of Birth if available) and keep it quiet don't want DoD spooked onto this yet.


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

While Bishop is on the phone, Haywood continues to talk to the doctor. "You say that he was harassing people. Do you know anything about that? What kind of harassment? What was he saying, doing?"


----------



## Committed Hero (May 22, 2006)

"To tell the truth, the tags looked a bit odd, but they had the basic info." [1953-era tags didn't have dobs on them]

Bishop places the request without problem.

"As far as harassment, it was mostly complaints, about how the people in the area are acting, about how my office is subpar, that sort of thing.  He never threatened violence."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 22, 2006)

"Well Doc, you requested us. Mind if we look at your report. What is your assesment besides dulsions of flying saucers and such, is he a wacko? Can you be a little more specfic about what he said about flying saucers during the war? Do you know what branch of service he was with?"

"You said San Deigo PD was involved. Do you know who the officer was?"

Bishop will lean over and whisper in Heywood's ear "Wonder if this guy belonged to some secret military project?"


----------



## Starman (May 22, 2006)

Heywood whispers back, "Might be. That could complicate our investigation. They won't be very forthcoming."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 22, 2006)

"I didn't make any reports, because his number was invalid.  As for the cop, I'm sorry I don't remember his name.  I contacted Dales because I knew he was interested in that sort of thing.  I knew him in LA when the war started - do you remember the Battle of Los Angeles?  He interviewed me about it because I talked to a lot of the military witnesses.

But you really need to talk to Pruitt and hear what he's been saying for yourself."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 22, 2006)

"Hey Doc, no problem about the report,and cop thing I understand. Dales sent us down here to make sure we do a thorough investigation. Just trying to do this all in one visit. I was too young for the Battle of LA, but I read about somewhere." Bishop will state to the Doctor. 

"Can I get his serial number, for paperwork reasons? And your phone number in case I need to give you a call." Bishop will finish with.

Bishop will look over at Heywood "Ready to head out!"

Bishop will turn back to the Doc "Oh yeah, if you hear anything from Washington will you let us know."


----------



## Starman (May 22, 2006)

"Yeah, let's go find this guy. Thanks, doc." Heywood turns around and walks out. Standing outside, he looks at Bishop. "He didn't seem to know too much, did he? Not that I think he's hiding anything; it just seems like he wasn't worried about this guy too much. What do you think?"


----------



## Committed Hero (May 22, 2006)

With Pruitt's serial number in hand, and a promise from Darrow to call with any info, you take a taxi over to the zoo area of San Diego.  The large park is crowded with kids out of school, and a few sailors taking a stroll to see the sights.  You see an older man in a heavy coat that seems to match the description of the guy you're looking for.  When you call his name, he whirls to face you, eyes squniting in the sun.

"Wha?  That's me.  Sorry, can't see ya too well in the sun.  It's a little too bright out here."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 22, 2006)

Bishop will lean over "Lets keep him in the sun."

"David, heard you have been busting peoples chops about flying saucers and such!" Bishop will state sternly to the man.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 22, 2006)

"Well, I know we're safe in here, but they're still a threat, right?"


----------



## Starman (May 22, 2006)

Heywood nods at Bishop's suggestion. He also casually takes a few steps away from Bishop so that he is off to Pruitt's side, forcing him to look at one detective or the other and not at the same time. 

"Safe in where? And what's still a threat?" Heywood asks the older man.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 23, 2006)

"Wherever this station is.  I would say somewhere beyond Saturn, away from the long range scouts.  I figure we're so far out, that's why the engineers made the sun too strong."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 23, 2006)

"Alright David, I don't understand. Let's start at the beginning. First off when was the first time you encounter them? And then go on from there." Bishop will tell the man, confused by what he has said.


----------



## Starman (May 23, 2006)

Heywood shakes his head. _This guy really is out there. Past Saturn, huh? What's next? Martians are invading? But there are some unexplained things out there. Maybe he's run into 'em. Of course, he might have just hit his head, too._


----------



## Committed Hero (May 23, 2006)

"Can we get some coffee or something?"


----------



## Starman (May 23, 2006)

Heywood rolls his eyes, frustrated. _It always starts with coffee. We'll probably have to buy him dinner, too, to get anything out of him._

"Look, Mr. Pruitt, can you answer a few questions for us first? Then we'll get you a cup of coffee. So, what exactly is this threat you're worried about?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 23, 2006)

Bishop will take a few steps back, so that Heywood can take over the main questioning. While Heywood is talking to him, Bishop will get an overall assestment on the man - clothing, lifestyle, visible scars, marks, tattoos, he will watch the way he talks, the way he answers questions ...

He will then do a quick scan for a coffee shop.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 23, 2006)

[Bishop can make a Spot check and a Sense Motive check if you like]

"Where've you been, sonny?  Under a rock?  The invaders!  The ones've been in our solar system for decades!

There is a cafe not too far from where you are standing.


----------



## Starman (May 23, 2006)

Heywood decides to play along to see how far it gets him. "Humor me, okay? Of course, I know all about it, but this is an official investigation, so I have to ask these questions. So, where are the invaders stationed? And what are they doing on our...station?"


----------



## Committed Hero (May 23, 2006)

"If we knew where they were, at least we could have done something to oppose them!  After one of their patrols discovered the existence of the Manhattan Project, it took 4.3 years for the signal to reach Centauri from Earth.  Then they warped in the strike carrier.  Don't they teach that in school anymore?

And I hope to God there aren't any here.  What if this is humanity's last base?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 23, 2006)

"What happened when the carrier got here? And no I was not taught this in school."  Bishop will state to the man. _What a wacko, this quy is out there._

Spot Check 

Sense Motive 

"Heywood there is a cafe over there."  Bishop will nod with his head in the direction of the cafe. "Might not want to take him in there talking like this."  Bishop will whisper into the other agents ear.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 23, 2006)

He's earnest, as far as you can tell.  Of course, that's no help if he is truly delusional.

You don't see anything unusual in terms of tattoos or dress, but you can tell at some level he is not very comfortable with his surroundings.

"You must have done really poor in school boy.  The Russians tried to hold out on the moon, but they landed an assault army there at the same time.  I was serving on the _Aurora_, under Admiral McCain, when the C-missiles got through our defensive screen...."

He pauses, and you can tell he's trying not to cry.

"I --  I know it's not my fault, but I was there.  I saw the Earth die with my own eyes.

I was one of only twelve men to escape the _Aurora _when they finally found her.  Out of maybe three thousand.  A long-range stealth craft picked up the suit beacons after the greys left us to die.  That's when I got this."

He reaches down the front of his shirt and pulls out a golden medal on a blue ribbon.  Immediately above the medal is an arrangement of 13 white stars.  Beneath that is what looks like a slim horizontal rocket attached to an inverted star.  Inside the star is a relief that looks like a view of the Northern Hemisphere, with the continents of North America and the northern part of Asia curving around the center point.

It looks for all the world like a Medal of Honor, except you've never seen the rocket or image on the star.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 24, 2006)

Bishop will take a seat next to the man "Its okay David. I need to ask you a few more questions. What year is it? Who is the president? And what year did all of this happen?"


----------



## Committed Hero (May 24, 2006)

"That's part of the problem.  After I was released from the medical unit I -- I seem to have blacked out.  But there's no president anymore.  Not after the accord between the US and the Soviets.  We had to unite to fight the aliens."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 24, 2006)

"All right David I believe you. Can you help me out. I need to know somethings. I need you to try and remember. What year were you born? Where were you born? What medical unit were you released from? Help me out David. I know you remember!"  Bishop will try and emphasize the last bit trying to get him to answer.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 24, 2006)

I'm sorry.  I -- I grew up on a farm.  In the 40s.  It all changes, time gets messed up when you travel faster than light.  I can't remember."

You're not sure that you can make any headway without some sort of doctor.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 24, 2006)

"All right David, let's get the cup of coffee. There is a shop just around the corner." Bishop will state to the man. "David I really believe you, but I need you to see a Doctor friend of mine. Are you willing to go?"


OOC: I was starting to think the same thing, that I was going to need a doctor to talk to him.


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2006)

Heywood leans toward Bishop and whispers, "Do you think that we'd even get anywhere with a doctor? This guy's really cracked."

"Should we go get a cup of joe, Mr. Pruitt? I'd like to take a look at your dog tags, too, if you don't mind."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 25, 2006)

"You know at first I thought he might be out there, but there is something there. I don't know. I think he really is telling the truth. As hard as that is to believe." Bishop will state to his partner. "I think a Doc maybe able to help us out."

"Let's get a cup of coffee." Bishop will state to Pruitt


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2006)

Heywood shrugs and starts walking to the coffee shop.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 25, 2006)

Unless you have more specific questions for him, you can plan you next move.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 25, 2006)

Bishop will get the three some coffee. 

"David I want to take you to see some Doctors, I think you know more than you think, but as you said you cannot remember." Bishop will tell the man as bluntly as possible.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 26, 2006)

Bishop will try and determine what he knows about space stories, aliens, and the Greys.

OOC: Knowledge (Streetwise) - Had to use that skill. Knowledge skills are trained only.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 26, 2006)

[sblock]There have been stories of eccentric Californians meeting "Space Brothers" in the desert, but you don't know any specific names.[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (May 27, 2006)

"David I would like you to see a Doctor. You have seen him before, he works over for the Navy. His name is Dr. Marrow. Will you join us?" Bishop will ask the man as he gives him the cup of coffee.


----------



## Starman (May 27, 2006)

"If you don't mind me asking, Mr. Pruitt, where do you live?" Heywood asks the man. He also tries to pin down what psychological condition, if any, this man might suffer from. 

[sblock]Knowledge (behavioral sciences) 1d20+11=26[/sblock]


----------



## Committed Hero (May 27, 2006)

Heywood's diagnosis

[sblock]It sounds like a textbook case of schizophrenia, although he does not appears to be a danger to himself or anyone around him.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2006)

Heywood pulls out a small notebook and jots down some notes about what David has said...Manhattan Project sets them off, alien invasion, war, battles on the moon, Russia a major player...etc.

"Let's head back to see the doctor, Mr. Pruitt. He can help you." He finishes his own coffee and stands up to leave.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 28, 2006)

Bishop will finish up as well. "As my partner said. Let's go David." Bishop will stand up and straigten out the suit he hates to wear.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 28, 2006)

The Doctor is surprised to see you with Pruitt, but has time for an impromtpu appointment.

What's the plan?


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2006)

"Thanks for seeing us on short notice, doc," Heywood says. "We're hoping that you could help us get more answers out of this guy. He has trouble remembering things, but it's important that we try to get more solid answers out of him. Could you help?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 28, 2006)

Bishop will won't say a thing and simply stare at the doc. He will let the doc do his work.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 29, 2006)

"Well, I am by no means an expert at hypnothereapy, but I can give it a shot."

Pruitt relaxes in a chaise lounge as Darrow begins this process.  In a few minutes he is under.  After asking several questions, the doctor gives up in frustration.  Still, you can tell that what he did uncover has profoundly disturbed him.  A basic breakdown:

(1) He recalls little about his childhood.  He admits to growing up on a farm, evidently a dairy farm, but can give few details about where.  

(2)  The war he believes he participated in was apparently conducted in outer space.  The US and USSR united in the face of an alien threat.  He says he speaks some Russian, and that the rocket crews were of mixed nationalities.  With some sort of advanced technology the Earth was able to build and launch space vessels.  But the war went badly and the earth was destroyed.  He assumes he is on some sort of hidden base orbiting one of the outer planets.

You can roll Sense Motive roll based on what you have heard.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 30, 2006)

Bishop will look at the Doc "Do you believe the guy or is this just a wacked out guy? Do you think hypnosis will help any?"

Sense Motive


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

[sblock=Sense Motive]1d20+5= 20[/sblock]

Heywood says to Bishop, "I'm not an expert in hypnotherapy, but from what I do know, he at least believes what he is saying about the war. The question is: what do we do about it?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 30, 2006)

"We were sent to try and discover the story on this guy. And to figure out if he was telling the truth. We have the first part down. We know his story, now we need to figure out the validity of it." Bishop will state.

"Doc is it possible for you to keep this guy for a couple days under our authority? Hell give the guy a fake name and number. Say you have to figure his true ID out."  Bishop will tell the Doc "That should give us a few days to discover a little more on this guy."

"From there we can start to piece together this guys story."  Bishop will finish.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 30, 2006)

"What does Dales think about this whole thing?  Have you talked to him about this guy?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 30, 2006)

"We haven't talked to Dales on this yet. But my fear is that if we let Pruitt go, he will disappear on us."  Bishop will state to the Doc.


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2006)

"Can you give us a minute, doc?" Heywood pulls Bishop to the side. "I don't know about you, but I don't want to run to the brass every time we have to make a decision. We're not going to get much more out of this guy." 

He pushes his glasses up his nose. "We don't know where he grew up. The only concrete thing we know that we can investigate now is the Manhattan Project. He said that is what triggered the aliens into moving against us. That means they are monitering us now. I know a little about the project. Part of it was done right next door in Los Alamos. Why don't we just send a telegram to Dales telling him we're following up on some stuff and that we'll be in New Mexico? Then we go check it out and see if we can't find something."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 31, 2006)

"I agree with you, I don't want to run to Dales everytime. But *if* Pruitt is anywhere near telling the truth I want to be able to track him down. If we let him go, I have the feeling he is gone forever. We will never get the chance to do a follow-up interview. I want to see if the Doc will hold him for us, at least for a week." Bishop will state to his partner.

"New Mexico sounds like the next stop then." Bishop will state.


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2006)

"Sounds good to me." Heywood walks back over toward Dr. Darrow. "So, doc, is there anyway you can hold this guy here for a week or two?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 2, 2006)

"I can hold him a day or two without some sort of court order."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 2, 2006)

"All right Doc, hold him for a two days. I will get the court order."  Bishop will state to the Doc. 

"Ready to go partner."  Bishop will state to Heywood.

When they make it outside he will then talk to Heywood. "Let's get a cab to the train station from there we can call Dales, we can also tell him about needing a court order for Pruitt."


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

"Sounds good." 

Heywood hales a cab and tells the driver to take them to the train station. On the way, he asks Bishop, "So, tell me what your take is on Pruitt. No bullsh*tting. Do you think there's any truth to this whack's claim?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 7, 2006)

You place a call to Dales, listening to operators switch you northward.  Dales answers shortly thereafter.

"You have the guy?  Great.  What's your take on him?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2006)

Heywood mouths 'here we go' to Bishop as he picks up the phone to make the call. "Well, sir, he's obviously a loony, but there may be something solid to his story. Bishop and I want to head to New Mexico to check out something."


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 7, 2006)

"What's in New Mexico?  Can it wait until my guy gets a look at him?  I wanted a friend at Cal Tech to check this fellow out."


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2006)

"We wanted to check some stuff on this guy's background," Heywood says. He looks at Bishop and shakes his head, annoyed. "Who's this guy at CalTech?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 7, 2006)

Bishop will wait to see what Heywood says about the phone conversation with Dales.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 8, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "Who's this guy at CalTech?"




"A professor named Linus Pauling."


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

"What is he a professor of? And what does he know about this all ready?" Heywood asks.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 8, 2006)

You can make a Knowledge (anything with "Science" in it) or just check wikipedia....

"He's a biologist, and a real whiz.  Actually, it was he who notified me of the existence of people like this Mr. Pruitt.  Apparently, folks with outlandish stories like his have cropped up all over the nation, attempting to contact government figures.  The last one I heard about said he was from Atlantis, and the one before that claimed he was one of our 'space brothers,' here to enlighten the human race about the evils of atomic bombs.

Here's the thing.  Each person has made it seem like it is inevitable for us and the Russians to somehow unite, or renounce atomic war.  I'm the last guy to agree with Joe McCarthy, but if this is some kind of Communist plot to sway the government, stories like these sound like just the ticket to do that. 

Of course, if even one of them is telling the truth, things get a bit more complicated. 

Pauling has tried to get information out of the Air Force Technical Intelligence Center at Wright Field - they've snapped up every one of these guys so far.  He's gotten bits and pieces, though.  Each contact has some sort of physical proof to back up his story.  A jumpsuit impervious to small arms fire.  Documentation of a 'psychic' power.  He'd like a firsthand look at one of them, and I think that's a good idea."


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

_It always comes back to Commies, doesn't it?_ "Okay, sir, we'll pick up Pruitt and take him to see the professor."

He hangs up the phone and turns to Bishop. "I guess we can delay our trip. Dales knows a professor at CalTech, name of Pauling. Apparently, there's guys spouting stories similar to Pruitt's all over. There's talk that it could be a Communist plot, which wouldn't surprise me. Anyway, this Pauling has done some research on it. We're supposed to take Pruitt up to see 'im."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 9, 2006)

"Looks like it is back to see the Doc. Looks like we are also headed to Pasadena." Bishop will state "Why doesn't a communist plot suprise me."

Bishop will get a cab and head back to the Navy base.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 12, 2006)

A quick trip gets you back to the doctor.  Unless you have anything else to ask or say, he wishes you well and offers to help you out in the future.  During this time Pruitt has been in a nicely-furnished reading room examining the latest _Saturday Evening Post_.


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

"All right, Mr. Pruitt, it's time for another ride." Heywood takes him and escorts him outside, hailing a cab for the trip to CalTech.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 12, 2006)

"On to nice and sunny Pasadena." Bishop will follow along, studying Pruitt's habits and trying to get a feel for the man.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 12, 2006)

"Pasadena?  Why are you taking me there?  Is it gonna cost me anything?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

Heywood sighs. "No, Mr. Pruitt. This is all on us. Just sit back and enjoy it. There's another guy who wants to hear your story."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 13, 2006)

"Listen David this guy is going to listen to your story. Why don't you get some sleep while we ride on the train." Bishop will state to the man.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 13, 2006)

You say your goodbyes to the doctor and walk out to wait for a taxi.  Prior to one coming, a slim man in a suit, with a military haircut, steps up to you.

"Agents Bishop and Heywood?  I was hoping to have a word with you about your charge.  I'm afraid I can't let you leave town with him."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

"Who are you pal?" Bishop will state to the man and putting himself between the military man, protecting Heywood and Pruitt with the bulk of his body.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 14, 2006)

"This man is wanted by the Navy.  He's admitted to being a naval vet, as I understand it."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

"I asked you a question: either identify yourself or back off!" Bishop will state to the man


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Heywood moves to Pruitt's right side. Taking the man's arm with his left, his right hand reaches under his jacket and grabs the grip of his pistol. He starts stepping back slowly never taking his eyes of off the stranger.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 14, 2006)

The stranger eyes you both, forcing a smile on his face.

"Easy.  Not that it matters, but my name is Lieutenant Stratton.  I'm with the ONI.  We _are _on the same side, you know."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

"I don't care who you are with, Lieutenant. He coming with us. And even if he is a Navy Vet. You have no jurisdiction over law enforcement manners." Bishop will state to the man. 

OOC: Intimidate Check on the LT


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Heywood continues to slowly back up, glancing behind him to make sure that there isn't anyone else coming. He keeps one hand on Pruitt and the other on the butt of his gun.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 14, 2006)

In the future, go ahead and roll for any check you want as the need arises.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

Intimidate Check against Lt. Stratton.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 15, 2006)

He backs down with your show of force.

"Hey - if you wanna go, go.  But you're not helping anyone in the long run."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Bishop will start walking, continuing to look at the Lieutenant until they are out of hearing distance. 

"Maybe there is something to this guys story. Lets get a cab and get out of here." Bishop will state to Heywood.

Bishop will lead them as quickly off the base as possible and get a cab.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

"Something's going on here. We need to talk to Dales about this as soon as possible," Heywood says climbing into the cab. 

"You're ex-military, aren't you? You know anything about ONI?" he asks Bishop on the way to the University.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

"No, I am not ex-military. But it worries me when they stick there nose in our business. I think ONI is Office of Naval Intelligence. It really worries me when intel guys stick there noise into something. Let's get out of here quick."  Bishop will state.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

"Damn military. We haven't seen the last of them." Heywood rubs his jaw. "Mr. Pruitt, have you told your story to any military people?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 16, 2006)

Stratton stands in place as the taxi you called for comes to the curb, and does nothing when you leave.

"I told whoever'd listen, but it's not like any brass was listening to me out in the park."

The taxi speeds you back to the train station without any problems, and with three tickets in hand you get on the northward train.  You will get into LA in the early evening, about 8 or so.

Halfway into town, after you take a light meal on the dining car, the train stops at Oceanside.  With Pruitt snoozing on one seat, you absentmindedly watch passengers getting on and off.  Heywood is jostled awake from a sharp daydream about his father, just as Bishop notices four determined looking men moving to get on your train.  They are all wearing suits and fedoras, while one of them is carrying a briefcase.  

Both of you have been in law enforcement for too long not to recognize the feeling in your gut about this crew.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

Bishop will elbow Heywood and nod to the men getting on the train. "I have to use the restroom. I will be back in a minute." 

Bishop will then walk in the opposite direction of the men entering.

OOC: I have a few ideas but need to know what is in the direction that Bishop is walking.


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

Heywood grabs a newspaper and hands it to Pruitt. "Here, hold this up in front of your face and don't peek out." Reaching under his jacket to reassure himself that his pistol is still there, he keeps an eye on the men boarding the train.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 21, 2006)

The car has four private compartments with four seats each; the windows look out on the station.  You are in the second one on the right, while the men are entering the car to your left (on its far side).  There are restrooms on either side of these compartments accesible from a narrow hallway running the length of the other side.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 21, 2006)

Bishop will stick his head into the private compartment. "Mr. Pruitt I think you have to use the restroom. Heywood run interference. Lets get off this train."  Bishop will grab Pruitt if he doesn't stand up. They will then walk down the hallway to the bathroom, opposite of the direction the men are entering.


----------



## Starman (Jun 21, 2006)

Heywood rolls his eyes. _Great. What the hell do I do?_ He looks around frantically for a second, before realizing he would just have to wing it. Thomas grabs the newspaper Pruitt had and holds it up close to eye level as he walks toward the men boarding the train. When he gets close to the first couple, he "trips" and goes sprawling into the group of them.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 22, 2006)

Are Bishop and Pruitt going to exit on the "station" side of the car or the "track" side?

Heywood gets jostled by the men, who glare at him.  "Outta the way, buddy," one mumbles as he scans the windows of the train.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Bishop and Pruitt will exit the train on the rail side of the tracks. They will then walk up the tracks towards the engine. Walking next to the train trying to use the train as cover. They are trying not to be spotted.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 26, 2006)

Bishop can make a Hide check.

What is Heywood's plan?


----------



## Starman (Jun 26, 2006)

After Heywood gets himself untangled from the men, he exits the train and walks to the station, watching the men to see what they do and looking for Bishop and Pruitt.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 26, 2006)

Bishop stumbles a few times, but makes his way to the front of the train. _Trying to hold on to Pruitt with one hand and his other on his gun just seems more difficult than Bishop thought.  _ 

Hide Check - 14


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 26, 2006)

From a concealed vantage point on the platform, Heywood watches the board the train, jostling with several other passengers.  One of them enters the dining car at the front, while the other three methodically work towards the rear of the train.  You see Bishop and Pruitt at the front of the engine while they still have about two cars to go.

An engineer confronts Bishop & Pruitt as you clear the side of engine.  "What the hell?  You can't go out there, pal!"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 26, 2006)

Bishop will grab his badge from his jacket pocket and hold it up to the engineer. "FBI. If we cannot go out there can we get to the platform through the engine?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 26, 2006)

Heywood continues to watch the men searching for them. If they seem to catch sight of Bishop and Pruitt, he will draw his fun and fire a shot in the air in an attempt to get them to put their heads down.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 27, 2006)

The engineer waves off Bishop's badge.  "Just get out from under there, buddy.  You can come around, but be quick.  We're leaving in a few minutes."

Heywood sees the men moving into the final passenger car.  There are a baggage car and a caboose following it, but you don't know whether they are locked.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 27, 2006)

Bishop will put the badge away and direct Pruitt through the area the Engineer said they could pass. As he passes the Engineer he will say "Can you leave early? We are being followed, it would really help. Thanks." 

Bishop will then start walking towards the station with Pruitt. Bishop will place his body in a position where he will try and block the men from seeing Pruitt as they walk. (Act as a shield.) If possible they will use groups of people or objects to help block the mens view.


----------



## Starman (Jun 27, 2006)

Heywood continues watching the men and waiting for Bishop to show up with his charge.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 28, 2006)

"Whadya mean?"  He cranes his neck to look alongside the train, in the direction you had to come.  "I don't see nobody."

[Diplomacy check failed]

As Bishop makes his way to the platform, Heywood notices the men in the last passenger car.  They are still inside and appear to be arguing loudly.  One of them is facing you and holds your gaze, noticing your interest.

[It will take one more round of walking for Bishop and Pruitt to reach Heywood and duck to safety.  Unless you are doing anything....?]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 28, 2006)

Bishop does nothing but escort Pruitt.


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2006)

_Damn!_ Heywood thinks. _I didn't mean for them to notice me. _ He tries to act casual like he was just a curious passer-by.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 28, 2006)

Bishop and Pruitt reach the station, a few steps from Heywood, as the train whistle peirces the evening air.  The group on the passenger car appears startled and begin to get off.  The one who noticed Heywood is the last to disembark, but he is still looking at you curiously.  As the three of you are reunited he mentions something to his associates, and they all search the platform for you.


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2006)

Heywood grabs Bishop's arm as soon as he sees his partner. "We need to get out of here now." He begins walking to the station exit and looking to hail a cab.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 28, 2006)

Bishop will nod at Heywood "Your turn to take Pruitt, I will run interference if necessary. I agree lets get out of here."


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 30, 2006)

The group is coming towards you three.  The guy with the valise takes out an odd-shaped loop of steel.  As he begins to unfold the stock you realize it is a compact submachinegun.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2006)

_"Oh @#$%!"_ Bishop will think and state. Great! Going up against a SMG with a six-shooter. 

Bishop will try and put his body in front of the other two to act as human shield at the same time he will pull his revolver and shoot at the man with the SMG.

[sblock] Intiative Roll: 18 
Attack Roll: 19
Damage Roll: 8 
I also have point blank shot - +1 to attack and damage rolls within 30 feet. I did not add those in.  [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

_Bastards are serious, aren't they?_ Heywood grabs Pruitt and dives behind the nearest building. "Come on, Bishop! We need to get the hell outta here!" he hollars while drawing his piece.

[sblock]
Initiative: 12
[/sblock]


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 30, 2006)

[The guy with the smg goes on a 14, while the others are after Heywood]

Bishop's shot catches them everyone off guard.  Screams erupt from passersby, most of whome duck into the station or under benches.  The man wielding the gun drops his valise and grimaces in pain.  Still, he is able to spray a hail of automatic fire your way.  

[We need Reflex saves for the autofire; Pruit makes his.  Then Heywood can act]


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

Heywood's dive for cover is not as successful as he hoped.

[sblock=OOC]
Reflex save: 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2006)

Bishop does worse than Heywood.

[sblock] 6 [/sblock]


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 30, 2006)

Heywood takes 7, Bishop 4, and Heywood is up.


----------



## Starman (Jul 1, 2006)

Heywood grimaces in pain as he draws his Colt and fires at one of the other men. After he fires, he grabs Pruitt's arm and begins to walk backward away from their pursuers. 

[sblock=OOC]
Attack: 11; Damage (if successful): 9
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 4, 2006)

Bishop winices with pain but pushes himself to respond to the situation at hand. Bishop will push the others inside if they are not already. Bishop will then take another shot at the man with the SMG.

[sblock]Attack Roll: 17 
Damage Roll: 8
I also have point blank shot - +1 to attack and damage rolls within 30 feet. I did not add those in.   [/sblock]


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 7, 2006)

Heywood's shot ricochets off the train.  He and Pruitt reach the cover of a doorway as two of the other men draw pistols and fire.  One of them hits Pruitt, apparently seriously (11 pts).  

Bishop's second shot is true - his target falls to the ground and drops his weapon.

[Heywood is up again, sorry for the vacation-related delay]


----------



## Starman (Jul 8, 2006)

"We've got to hurry! He's hit and it doesn't look good!" Heywood shouts as he fires again at one of the goons. _This is rediculous. We're putting our lives on the line for some crackpot. We should turn this bastard over._ 

[sblock=OOC]
Attack roll: 20
Damage roll: 5
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 8, 2006)

"Get inside! Go! Go!" Bishop will yell. Rather than shooting next time he will help Heywood and grab Pruitt and start dragging him inside.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 10, 2006)

Heywood hits another of the group, wounding him slightly.  One of the men, who had not drawn his pistol, looks to pick up the fallen submachinegun, but instead turns and runs down the length of the train.  The remaining unwounded man swears and runs after him, while the guy Heywood shot returns his fire. The shot chews into the frame of the door you run through.

All three of you are inside the station.  The wall is giving you over, although you could check out the yard through the doorway or a window about 5' from where you stand.  Several passengers and employees are cowering in places of relative safety throughout this room.


----------



## Starman (Jul 11, 2006)

Heywood looks out the doorway and the window to see if there are any other thugs coming for them. If it looks clear, he will grab Pruitt and say, "Let's get the hell outta here!"


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 12, 2006)

The assailant has crept over to the fallen smg, but is looking up towards you.  When he spots you he grabs the gun and fires.

[miss]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 12, 2006)

Bishop will help grab Pruitt and start moving towards the doors on the other side of the building.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 13, 2006)

You can do it, no one is stopping you.  

Any particular destination?


----------



## Starman (Jul 13, 2006)

Bishop and Heywood will try to make for the street to hail a cab.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 13, 2006)

There is one available, but the driver looks a little nervous at the prospect of picking you three up.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

"FBI scumbag get this cab to the closest hospital." Bishop will state to the driver showing his badge.


----------



## Starman (Jul 14, 2006)

_Thank God one of us is intimidating_, Heywood thinks. At the same time he thinks about how his father would probably be disappointed in him for not being able to do the same thing.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 15, 2006)

"Geez, you don't have to be mean!" complains the driver.  "Get in."

He drives you a short way to a regional hospital that looks pretty sleepy.  There are few people in the emergency room so you are brought in without delay.  It looks like the wound will be treated without problem, so shortly it comes time for the paperwork - what's your story?


----------



## Starman (Jul 16, 2006)

As soon as they get to the hospital, Heywood leaves Bishop in line with Pruitt and finds a phone. He puts in a call and tells him the whole story including the guy at the doctor's, the gunfight at the train station, and now being at the hospital.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 17, 2006)

"Do you have any idea who the gunmen were?  Are you absolutely sure they were after you?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 17, 2006)

"Well, the first guy that approached us said that Pruitt was wanted by the Navy. As for the second group, I can't say for sure they were after us, because they never said that. The bullets they fired at us seemed to indicate they were, though," Heywood says.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 19, 2006)

"How are you feeling David?" Bishop will ask the man, hoping he is still alive and going to live.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 19, 2006)

Heywood said:
			
		

> "Well, the first guy that approached us said that Pruitt was wanted by the Navy. As for the second group, I can't say for sure they were after us, because they never said that. The bullets they fired at us seemed to indicate they were, though," Heywood says.



"Fair enough.  What do you want to do?  Can you transportation from there up to LA?"



			
				Bishop said:
			
		

> "How are you feeling David?"



"I'll live, I think.  The doctor said as much," he nods to the physician waiting for you.  Once Pruitt rests, he brings you outside of the room.

"I told the police they could come by in the morning, when Mr. Pruitt is up to talking."  He looks at you sternly before continuing.  "I can only assume he was caught up in that gangster shootout at the train station."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 20, 2006)

"What gangster shooting? I didn't hear about that?" Bishop will state looking at the doctor not knowing what else to stay.


----------



## Starman (Jul 20, 2006)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "Fair enough.  What do you want to do?  Can you transportation from there up to LA?"




Heywood thinks for a moment. "I'm not sure. Whoever was after us is going to guess we went to a hospital. I'd bet they're all ready making calls and trying to track us down. Getting out of here might be dicey. Maybe if we leave now, we might be okay."


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 20, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> "What gangster shooting? I didn't hear about that?" Bishop will state looking at the doctor not knowing what else to stay.




"It was reported on the radio - some kind of ambush at the train station."


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 20, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Heywood thinks for a moment. "I'm not sure. Whoever was after us is going to guess we went to a hospital. I'd bet they're all ready making calls and trying to track us down. Getting out of here might be dicey. Maybe if we leave now, we might be okay."




"Do what you have to.  I think it's safe to bill it to the bureau, at least for the time being."


----------



## Starman (Jul 23, 2006)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "Do what you have to.  I think it's safe to bill it to the bureau, at least for the time being."




"Will do, chief." Heywood hangs the phone up and tracks Bishop down. "How's our loony friend doing?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 24, 2006)

"Doc says he will live. I think its best we get out of here. The Doc said something about the train station being on the radio news." Bishop will state to his partner.

"Any ideas?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 25, 2006)

Figure it's early evening, 8:30 or so.  You are about 100 miles from Pasedena.

[PS, since we are a a break, is this game working out OK for you guys?]


----------



## Starman (Jul 25, 2006)

Heywood rubs his jaw. "Whoever sent those goons is going to be checking hospitals. We need to get out of here now. Dales said we could charge whatever we needed to the Bureau. I say we get outta here, shack up in some cheap flop, and get back to Pasadena in the morning. What do you think?"

[sblock=OOC]I've enjoyed the game, so far. [/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 27, 2006)

"I say we move on a little bit, head towards east not north. Then shack up and make for Pasedena tomorrow." Bishop will nod in agreement.

OOC
[sblock] Things are going well. I just have been extremely busy at work. [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jul 27, 2006)

Heywood nods and heads back to Pruitt's room. He will tell the doctor that they have to leave now and wave his badge if the doctor tries to stop them. Outside he will hail a cab and ask to be taken to a cheap motel east of the hospital.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 27, 2006)

Bishop will pay cash for the hotel and cab (if possible, not want to wave a flag the FBI was here.)

"I think they will be watching the train station and buses for us. I think we should find another way to Pasedena." Bishop will mention to Heywood.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 27, 2006)

The doctor is surprised that you are leaving so early, but can't do anything about it once you pull a badge.  Fortunately, Pruitt has been bandaged and appears alright to travel.  You quickly get down to the street and hail a cab.  The driver takes you to a run-down motel called the Walkright Inn, along the Pacific Coast Highway.  You sign in for a room, paying cash.

-let me know what names you are using.

-widowmaker, I'm more than happy with the pace of the game and how you guys are doing.  Just wanted to make sure it was still interesting.  If you get back to Pasadena, I can do another story - probably one with more investigation, if that works.


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2006)

Heywood will sign the log as Morgan Harris. 

"A cab back to Pasadena is gonna cost, but it's probably the best way. What do you think?" he asks his partner. He also asks Pruitt how he's feeling.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 29, 2006)

"I hope you're taking me somewhere where I won't be shot at," he smirks.  "I should be alright in that case."


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2006)

Heywood grinned. "Yeah, I think that's what we're all hoping for, Mr. Pruitt. In the morning we'll get you somewhere safe." 

Laying down to sleep that night, the detective wasn't grinning, though. His thoughts drifted to his father as they usually did in the quiet hours before sleep. He pictured his father screaming at him for f*cking up such a simple job earlier.

"All you had to do, boy, was pick up that quack and find out what he knows! You almost got him killed!" his father yelled at him. 

Not being able to sleep, Heywood quietly sneaks out of the room, careful not to wake anyone. He walks down the street looking for a place to get a drink.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 29, 2006)

A few stops out of the motel room door, Heywood hears a rumbling noise.  Looking out over the roofs of nearby buildings, he sees something glowing with lights hovering in the sky.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 30, 2006)

"Yeah, a cab is gonna cost, but the Bureau will reimburse us. That way there is no paper trail and its harder to find us." Bishop will state to his partner.

Bishop will take a hot shower. After the shower he will step outside smoke a cigar and then head in for the night. When he lays down he will make sure his gun is nearby.


----------



## Starman (Jul 31, 2006)

Heywood falls to his knees. _Oh, God. Oh, God. Oh, God_ Almost paralyzed, the detective can't help but stare at the object, scared like he has never been in his life.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 31, 2006)

Bishop is woken by the thrumming noise outside.  It almost looks like a searchlight seeking something on the ground.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 2, 2006)

Bishop looks out the window and looks for whatever is causing the light. See the source his jaw drops and he stares in disbelief.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 2, 2006)

Anything you want to do?


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Bishop will drop to the floor and grab Pruitt. "Wake up. Be quiet. Look out the window. What the hell is that?" He will say at first in a calm voice becoming more concerned as he speaks.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 4, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> "What the hell is that?"



"Sounds like a helicopter.  They used to fly them on Earth, before rockets.  But I didn't know they could fly at night."

[sblock]Couldn't resist.  Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2006)

Finally realizing what it is, Heywood picks himself up and brushes off the dirt and dust on his suit. _Goddamn idiot! Pruitt's stories have me all shook up. I definitely need a drink now._ The detective continues on his way to find a bar or liquor store.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 4, 2006)

"I never seen one of those before. I have heard about them, but . . . I guess I just am a little nervous go back to bed." Bishop will state. He will then find a bottle and have a night cap and attempt to get some sleep.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 4, 2006)

Pruitt goes back to sleep while the two of you walk across the highway to a roadhouse.  Picking a spot where you can still see the window of your room, you sit for a nightcap.  From the decor you quickly realize that Camp Pendleton is close by.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 8, 2006)

Any ideas, guys?


----------



## Starman (Aug 8, 2006)

Uhm, take Pruitt in come morning and then do whatever our boss has lined up next.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 8, 2006)

Fair enough, unless Bishop has anything else to do I assume you will look for a car?  taxi?


----------



## Starman (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, the plan was to get a taxi.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 10, 2006)

There are a few taxis, apparently used to taking marines from the base up to LA.  The three of you squeeze into one and are off.  

Straight to Cal Tech?


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep straight to Cal Tech. No need to beat around the bush.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 11, 2006)

It's about a two hour trip, and the driver is content to babble about Southern Cal's victory in th e Rose Bowl earlier in the month.  About an hour into the ride, you both notice that a helicopter appears to be flying north behind you.  Could it be the one you saw last night?


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 11, 2006)

"Heywood I think we are being followed." Bishop will state pointing towards the helicopter. "The Navy wants Pruitt pretty bad. I have an idea but I want your thoughts first."


----------



## Starman (Aug 11, 2006)

Heywood groans. "Mr. Pruiit you made quite an impression on someone." He looks at his partner. 

"What's your idea? I'm not sure I have one for this."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 11, 2006)

Lowering his voice "If the driver will follow along this may work. We stop at one of the big hotels around here. We then go inside. One of us gets a cab then meets the others at a side door. I have a few other ideas but they are more complicated and harder to pull off."


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 12, 2006)

"That's fine, buddy.  I didn't want to drive all the way to LA today anyhow."

You stop at a hotel in Santa Ana, with a covered valet parking area that suits your needs quite nicely.  The helicopter continues on towards the north, and you are able to make a switch without too much fuss.  The second driver takes you all the way to Cal Tech, and Dr. Pauling's office.  He calls Dales when you arrive, and in a half hour he comes by to take you back to the Bureau.  

"You did a hell of a job.  I have no idea who wants this guy, but his story sounds pretty crazy.  Maybe someone is worried that he will cause a war panic or something."

The next day, Dales asks you into his office to speak privately.  "I'm not sure whether you are up on your scientific mumbo-jumbo, but Pauling is having a field day with your guy.  Says he's able to isolate something called 'dee-enn-ay' in Pruitt, and it looks nothing like he's seen anywhere.  Spent a night talking to some scientists in England about it.  I have no idea what he's talking about, but if he's happy, I'm happy."  

You spend the rest of the day catching up on paperwork, and as the two of you are planning to leave, you hear Dales swearing on the phone, slamming the receiver as you pass by his door.  He looks like someone ran over his dog.

"They got to the son of a bitch."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 12, 2006)

Bishop looks up from the desk, tired from the last few days. He is suddenly awake by Dales excitement. 

"Who got him boss? The Navy." Bishop will state.

Grabbing his coat "Do we want him back?"


----------



## Starman (Aug 12, 2006)

"Do you have any details on it?" Heywood asks.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 12, 2006)

"No, not Pruitt.  Pauling.  He was so excited about his discoveries, he wanted to fly to England last night.  But the feds are witholding his visa.  They say it is due to his political stance, but I think our veteran is the real reason.  It has to be - who knows what kind of stories he had in his mind.  Invasions?  Cooperation with the Russians?

"They haven't heard the end of this, by a long shot."

[Now, a practical question.  This is pretty much the end of the story arc.  I was thinking of letting you level up (except for hit points, which we'll leave low  ) before starting something new.  You guys are both awesome players in my book.  If you want to go on to chapter 2, are there any sorts of missions/cases you want to work on?]


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 12, 2006)

"Damn, I never considered Pauling at risk, go figure. Wish there was someway to help." Bishop will sit back down.

(OOC I have been having a lot of fun. Moving on is cool, so is leveling. Nothing in particular, missions or case, that I want to do. Just having a blast playing!    )


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 12, 2006)

Go ahead and level up.  The only way to increase hp is with the Toughness feat, however.


----------



## Starman (Aug 14, 2006)

Char sheet updated. I took another level of Fast Hero. It felt appropriate after our first (mis)adventure.

I'm enjoying the game, so far. I don't have any "requests" for future missions. I'm sure whatever you come up with will be exciting enough.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool, I will set up a new thread shortly.

Here.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 16, 2006)

Bump for the fearless investigators.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 16, 2006)

Its going to be Thursday before I am updated. Sorry.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 16, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Its going to be Thursday before I am updated. Sorry.



Np, you won't be making any critical rolls by then.


----------

